# Red Tiger Lotus



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

These plants can stay dormant for a long time. I had one that was like this for 4.5 years before it started to grow, and I've heard of them taking up to 15 years. Most of the "duds" that I've ran across have been very soft.


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

I got one from them last year, and only now is it starting to bud. I sort of just stuck it in there and forgot about it, but then I just put it into another tank and it's budding. Not sure if that's a coincidence or not.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I picked up several from petsmart that were dormant as they could be, except one that had a little tiny leaf. The guy told me he thought they were dead. Anyhow, they are fully developed plants. I have them in a nano with 18 watts and no co2. Will post photos today.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Tiger lotus in a nano? Wow I hope yours is smaller than mine turned out, one leaf would barely fit in a nano (12"+).


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I will post pics tonight


----------



## mitchar19 (Jan 10, 2007)

I ordered a red tiger lotus as well and got a bulb. What is the proper way to plant it?


----------



## OlWolf (Dec 5, 2006)

I sure wish they'd'a sent a *note *along with the corm - telling me it could take a year to sprout! Would've saved me some anxiety! Don't places ever sell the corm already active? :icon_conf I *did *sort of want to see this plant before I die...

I just looked at the corm again today, and the corky bud-scar had some white wispy stuff growing on it. I cleaned that off cause it looked like fungus, and replaced it. It still feels firm like a fresh potato... no mooshy.


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

^I know what you mean. Mine just sort of sits in a corner looking stupid. If it's not "mooshy"  then it will probably sprout for you.

I'm not sure of the best way to plant them, so I just treated it like I would a regular garden bulb, except that I left the "eye" out of the substrate.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Here is a link/thread that shows how to plant the bulb.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/35834-nymphaea-stellata-bulb.html#post310583#post310583


----------



## OlWolf (Dec 5, 2006)

So I was right about thinking the bud-scale end was "up"... and planting it like it was an Amaryllis-bulb - 1/2 way in the soil.
What about the white-filmy fungus? Is that normal? Leave it? Clean it? What?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I bought mine when it already had leaves so no waiting. Mine isnt the red one though, its green with red/purple spots/stripes. BTW here is how big it got in my 75G a while ago when I let it get a bit out of control.


[click on thumbnail]
It literally took up about half the 75G tank. I took a couple months of massively pruning it to get it small again, and a couple months after that now its getting out of control again. I am really debating on parting with it. Not sure if the red version is different maintanence-wise.


----------



## OlWolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Woah! That's a Happy Plant! Looks like you could wrap food in that to set on the grill! ROFL! I don't mind pruning... I've been a landscaper most my life. I'm just now getting into the aquatic stuff since I stay home, now

I've only seen thumbnails, but I believe the Red Tiger Lotus is red and green marbled. I'm guessing the green one is supposed to be all green. Like most plants - there may be crosses, too. The bulb I got is only the size of the last nub of my thumb - like a large crocus bulb. I wish I knew some way to stratify the thing to make it break dormancy faster. I got this big open gap in the flora that was waiting for that thing to fill it in.


----------



## Aqua Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

Lotus plants will get monstrous. Mine are huge. Their root systems will spread throughout your tank as well.

Mine periodically go into dormancy, but I haven't figured out why. They'll die off, then a few months later I get new plants popping up. They're thriving at the moment and I have a few babies that are popping up that I'll probably cut and take to the Fish Store. They leave a big empty space when they die off so my tank looks kind of empty till they come back.

My first bulb didn't take too long before it sprouted, but if it's still hard then it should be viable.

David


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

Interesting...since mine has never truly sprouted until now, I had no idea they had babies. I'm sending my bulb to a friend tomorrow. Hopefully he can grow it out, and then I'll beg for one of the babies back.


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Huh, Interesting! Isn't there some sort of red Lotus plant?

But, maybe i'm wrong...


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Guys, how do u keep them submerged?


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

rodney said:


> Huh, Interesting! Isn't there some sort of red Lotus plant?
> 
> But, maybe i'm wrong...



Yes there is.
http://www.plantedtank.net/plantprofiles/Tiger-Lotus-Nymphaea-lotus-Zenkeri/88/


----------

